# Logo Erstellung



## Shukon (12. März 2012)

Huhu,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Und zwar geht es wie man sicherlich schon am Titel des Threads erkennen kann um die Erstellung eines Logos. Ich leite mit einigen anderen eine Gaming Plattform und wollen nun ein professionelles Logo haben.. Naja recht schwer wenn man nicht wirklich sonderlich gut im erstellen eines Logos ist. 

Ich wollte daher mal gerne ein paar Tipps einsammeln worauf man achten sollte.. Das Logo soll später auch auf Rechnungen zu finden sein, also für den Print Bereich und so.. Naja habe auch noch keinen wirklichen Plan wie genau ich das Logo gestalten soll, aber ich denke mal das wird noch o.o


----------



## Leola13 (13. März 2012)

Hai,

Tipps zu geben fällt bei deinen Angaben sehr schwer, da du nicht angibst welche Richtung dies sein soll. Gaming Plattform und professionelles Logo lassen da viel Spielraum.

Wenn es auch für einen Briefkopf und Co. sein soll, dann sollte eine Vektorgrafik die erste Wahl sein, nicht zu viele kleine Details, Begrenzung auf wenige Farben, ..

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (13. März 2012)

Alternativ gibt es ein Logo mit allem Schnick Schnack und eine entsprechende Light-Variante.

Die Frage ist aber grundsätzlich immer die, warum du/ihr für ein professionelles Logo nicht auch eine Profi beauftragt?! Wie Stefan (Leola) schon richtig sagt, da gibt es keine allgemein gültigen Regeln. Jedes Logo sollte den Inhalt präsentieren und die Aussage unterstützen. So kann es am Ende nur ein richtiges Logo geben. Um das auch zu haben, ist eher nicht ratsam sich selbst etwas "zusammen zu schustern" – gerade wenn man sich in der Materie unsicher fühlt.

Ein bisschen Input findest du hier im Grafik-Basiswissen.

Bei Bedarf kann ich es in das Jobforum verschiebe?! Einfach dazu eine Aufgabe und ein Angebot schreiben.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Shukon (13. März 2012)

Na das Problem ist, wir haben dafür nicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten um jemanden dafür zu bezahlen. Daher wird es wesentlich schwieriger jemanden zu finden der das kostenlos macht sondern nur für eine kleine Verlinkung. Das einzige was wir halt dann noch anbieten können wäre halt ne Webspace + Domain. Das war es auch schon.


----------



## smileyml (13. März 2012)

Mmh, gerade da es dann einen kommerziellen Hintergrund hat, wird es wirklich schwer jemanden zu finden. Also dann doch Selbstmachen:
1. Papier und Bleistift und zeichnen (an CI und CD denken)
2. Inkscape (kostenfrei) oder Illustrator (kostenpflichtig) als Programm nutzen um sich nicht durch ein Pixellogo gleich am Beginn einschränken zu lassen.
3. Bei Bedarf kannst du hier gern um Meinungen und Kritiken bitten.

4. Eventuelle später eine professionelle Umsetzung auf den Weg bringen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Shukon (13. März 2012)

Joa,
ich werde jetzt einfach erst mal versuchen jemanden zu finden der das für ne verlinkung macht. Vielleicht findet man ja jemanden, man weiß ja nie. Sollte ich keinen finden werde ich mich wohl oder übel selber dran versuchen müssen ;o.


----------

